# Dark Orange Nail Polish?



## llehsal (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend one?  If there is such a thing?  I have to many corals, and peaches and bright oranges, so now I'm looking for a darker orange.  Something not too loud.  I can't recall ever coming across one, I'm not sure if you guys can help.  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmm...

Revlon makes one called Siren according to their website. OPI has a way to see their colors based on a color chart, but its hard to tell the reds from the orange/red on the monitor.   I'm sure Zadi will chime in - she's the color expert...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Jun 17, 2011)

I sure hope she does..hehehehhe...thanks doll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive. lol

LOL - What shade of orange are you looking for? I know you said dark orange but a red-orange, a true orange, a dark but bright orange?

From OPI:





OPI Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It (Maybe discontinued since I don't see it on the OPI Pro site but it is listed on the normal OPI site.)





OPI Don't Socra-tease Me! (vivid orange)





OPI My Chihuahua Bites! (orange-red)





OPI Friar, Friar, Pants on Fire!





OPI MonSooner or Later (orange-red)





OPI Atomic Orange





OPI Brights Power

  
From Orly:



 Terracotta



 Orange Punch



 Passion Fruit



 Lola



 Old School Orange



 Sol Cabana



 Crush On You



 Hot Orange



 Orange Peel



 Life's A Peach

From Zoya:



 Gabrielle



 Ginger

From Wet 'n' Wild







90210 Orange (Fast Dry) (#2 on the wheel)






211A Club Havana (#11 on the wheel)






405 Sunny Side Up (#2 on the wheel)

From China Glaze






80701 Papaya Punch ((#1 on the wheel)

China Glaze does have more oranges, most I don't own and their color chart is terrible.

There are a couple of oranges among Pure Ice but that seems to be hard to find. It use to be sold at Walmart, haven't seen it in a while, and I've been told Rite Aid and Walgreens sell it but my local stores do not so I can't verify that. Here's a list with the polishes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/117761/pure-ice-color-list


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 17, 2011)

That Zoya Gabrielle is so pretty!


----------



## llehsal (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh THANK YOU Zadi!  On the 211A wheel, #12 is red or more red orange, I love this one!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 17, 2011)

I knew Zadi would come through for you!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh THANK YOU Zadi!  On the 211A wheel, #12 is red or more red orange, I love this one!


You're welcome. It's more orange than red. It's the middle color from the Sassy bundle. The color can be bought individually.





There were more oranges I had for consideration such as from Fingerpaints but they were all limited Spring editions which means of course you can't find it anymore. There was another WnW one that I thought you'd like but it's from a discontinued Crazy line.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you much!!


----------



## llehsal (Jun 19, 2011)

Found this yesterday and I love love love it!!!  The shade is Flair.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohh! That looks nice! Where did you find it and when do you we get to see pics of it in action?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

